# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Sintratec SLS 3D Printer >  Sintratec Kit trouble with the machine

## arturK40

Hello everyone I write with a translator. Own a Sintratec Kit recently. So far I only have trouble with the machine. I bought new limit switches and exchanged the limit switches on the powder container. Printer swept in home dehydrated powder and started. Printer heats up and prints about 20 shifts after which comes the error 88 and the printing is aborted. What am I doing wrong? Can anyone give me a hint?Thank you

----------


## arturK40

How do I proceed if I want to print something? Can someone describe the pure sequence? Thank you

----------


## curious aardvark

contact sintratec - there aren't enough of their machines around for anyone else to offer help.

----------

